# SoundCloud VLC plugin collection



## Sono (May 29, 2016)

I don't think everyone is going to open my signature like crazy, so I decided to not just hide it in my signature, but actually make a thread about it 

Currently, there are two three plugins:

Single track -- plays the choosen song (soundcloud.com/_username_/_song-name_)

Playlist -- plays a playlist (soundcloud.com/_username_/sets/_set-name_)

User -- plays at maximum 1024 tracks from an user (soundcloud.com/_username_(/tracks))
*Lua folder*:

Linux: _~/.local/share/vlc/lua_
windoze: _%PROGRAMFILES(x86)%\VideoLAN\VLC\lua_
*Installation*:

Download JSON.lua, and save it as_ lua/modules/JSON.lua_
Download any combination of the modules, and save them WITHOUT CHANGING THEIR ORIGINAL NAME into the _lua/playlist_ folder (you can use CTRL-S in Raw view)
??? That's it 

And now try copy-pasting a link from SoundCloud into VLC


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2016)

Oh wow this is freaking awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Sono (Jun 14, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Oh wow this is freaking awesome! Thanks!



Yay, someone finally noticed this!


----------



## CodecExpert (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello, Marcus!  I seem to be having a problem with installing your plugin.  Who knows, it's my first time doing this, I might just be bad at it.  Anyway, I put the single track and playlist viewer into the folder you said to, but VLC just isn't recognizing them.  I noticed that all the other files were not lua, but luac files.  Do you have any idea why it won't install?


----------



## Sono (Nov 15, 2017)

CodecExpert said:


> Hello, Marcus!  I seem to be having a problem with installing your plugin.  Who knows, it's my first time doing this, I might just be bad at it.  Anyway, I put the single track and playlist viewer into the folder you said to, but VLC just isn't recognizing them.  I noticed that all the other files were not lua, but luac files.  Do you have any idea why it won't install?



oh, I always forget to update the gists when they break >_>

uh... I'll update them tomorrow, I guess


----------



## CodecExpert (Nov 15, 2017)

MarcusD said:


> oh, I always forget to update the gists when they break >_>
> 
> uh... I'll update them tomorrow, I guess


Thanks!  Also, VLC does have a soundcloud.luac file.  However, it can't open soundcloud files.  No idea why this is.  But either way, thanks for helping me out with this!  I'll be sure to get it today (it's the day after you responded).  Or whenever it's fixed.


----------



## gamingdudester (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello, Marcus! I seem to be having a problem with installing your plugin. Who knows, it's my first time doing this, I might just be bad at it. Anyway, I put the single track and playlist viewer into the folder you said to, but VLC just isn't recognizing them. I noticed that all the other files were not lua, but luac files. Do you have any idea why it won't install?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 14, 2018)

I don't like using VLC for music but this is useful I guess.
To me a big plus with SoundCloud is the interface and the related tracks, it makes it easy to discover new music, you kind of miss out on those features by using this but I guess you could still use the website for discovering new music and use VLC when you just want to listen to your playlist or whatever.


----------



## Sono (Feb 14, 2018)

gamingdudester said:


> Hello, Marcus! I seem to be having a problem with installing your plugin. Who knows, it's my first time doing this, I might just be bad at it. Anyway, I put the single track and playlist viewer into the folder you said to, but VLC just isn't recognizing them. I noticed that all the other files were not lua, but luac files. Do you have any idea why it won't install?



It's because I *always* forget to update the gist once Soundcloud breaks my plugin, and forgot to tell to delete soundcloud.luac. If I find a working instance of my plugin then I'll update the gist in a day or two.


----------

